# Just purchased Sage Barista Express



## etaf (Jun 2, 2017)

hi,

At the weekend i purchased a Sage Barista Express

Had some good results from the machine and other half likes the latte

I drink the coffee black

Seems easy to use

Spoke to Sage support today and they had the steamring gasket for just under £5 so pleased the spares are easy to get

Just need to buy some more cleaning tabs and filters - so looking online for best buy for those

i have done a backfill - just used the plastic ring and put a few cups through - assume that should be done every few days - We probably make 5-6 cups a day

then I will wait for the cleanme to come on

Not yet got the milk right , although no complaints yet

and Latte Art, forget it - no where near - but have been trying

Any tips on using the machine, cleaning and keeping in tiptop condition very welcome


----------



## MikeBookham (Sep 3, 2016)

Welcome, I've had my Barista Express almost 2 months and I have found that it's perfectly adequate at producing a decent espresso.

My tips:

1) Only buy beans, not present ground coffee.

2) Only buy beans that you know the roasted date of, which means don't use beans bought from a supermarket.

3) Read and digest the manual, everything that your need to know is fully described, including the cleaning.

4) I bought a tub of 100 cleaning tabs for under £12 delivered (Urnex Cafiza Espresso Machine Cleaning Tablets, Pack of 100 https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004L8RTEM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apap_pxkqje5rZLkUo), other options are available.

5) Be ready to set the grind finer (1 click at a time normally does the job) as the beans get older which in my case is every couple of days.

6) When performing the cleaning cycle be aware that it pumps through 500ml, so I use 2 small jugs and swap them over during each pause phase and alternate emptying each one to ensure they don't overflow.

Also as far as cleaning, I have found that the clean me light comes on roughly every 3 weeks as we get through about 1kg of beans a week.


----------



## MikeBookham (Sep 3, 2016)

My tips on latte art, though please note that I'm a beginner, is not to over stretch the milk (adding air) before raising the milk jug to push the steam wand tip under the surface. I often add slightly too much air and end up with a slightly thick top to the milk which gives a cappuccino style instead.

I've also discovered that using a wide rimmed cup instead of a mug makes a huge difference in creating what might loosely be considered as latte art, I can usually create a heart shape in a cup but rarely in a mug. However it looks, the most important thing is that it tastes good.

Most importantly have fun practicing.


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

I had nothing but bad luck with my barista express which ended up back with John Lewis. The steam wand stopped working properly.

I did get a few half decent drink out of it before that happened tho. O enjoyed using it. Hope you enjoy it too.


----------



## etaf (Jun 2, 2017)

thanks for the tips

i have been using the normal baskets and using the razor

BUT i have just been reading that recommend to use the Dual wall Basket - Which i thought was only for pre-ground coffee


----------



## MikeBookham (Sep 3, 2016)

Beans & grind settings.

Initially I also used the razor along with the 1 & 2 cup presets . However now to dial in a bean grind I weigh the dose (single at 9g & double at 17g) and aim for a 25-35s extraction time still using the default 1 & 2 cup buttons and then adjust from that if I find the result either too acidic or bitter for my liking to try and get a more balanced taste.

I've never used the dual wall filter baskets, however the manual states that these are for

pre-ground coffee because the

dual wall baskets regulate the pressure

and help to optimise the extraction regardless of the grind, dose, tamp pressure or freshness. If you use them, please let us know how you get on with them.

Previously I stated not to use supermarket bought beans, I have to admit to trying a few different types and in my mind although they produce a similar coffee to a Nespresso machine, they are a poor substitute for more premium beans. However more importantly I found it difficult to get an appropriate grind size and with some beans I needed to set the top burr down to it's finest setting (1) with the grind dial around 9. The coffee I usually buy is roasted to order and it's alot eaiser and consistent to set the grind size and dose amount and obviously tastes a lot better.


----------



## etaf (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks,

i have only used the dual wall for ground packed filter decaf coffee for my wife - as the manual stated for pre-ground coffee

i'll have to start looking at the weight - NOT sure how I get the get the grinder to do the correct amount as there are some residual and beans left on the top of the grinder


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Hello Etaf and welcome along to the forum.

I will echo other advice, ensure beans are fresh and rested a little. Personally I have found more success with sticking to a reliable bean whilst familiarising with the machine. It's one less variable to worry about, personally I have been using Crankhouses CH7.

Ive had success weighing in and weighing out my yield to ensure consistency and to be able to adjust the brew ratios. It takes no time at all to stick some scales under, but each to their own on that one.

Also, I have found more success not leaving the beans in the hopper, light, heat etc all affected my ability to consistency achieve desired output. The hoppers are easy to fill and empty so no excuse really but as I say if its not convenient then I'm sure you'll still get good results if you didn't.

I backfill each day and sometimes after each session. Every 3,4 days I remove the burrs and clean the grinder and at the same time I remove and wipe the shower screen

That said I am obsessive about keeping my machine clean, I can easily see how bad housekeeping can negatively affect taste.

Enjoy


----------



## etaf (Jun 2, 2017)

Wes78

Thanks for the tips, I think i will have a go at weighing , as there is so much advice on the forums about weighing

good to know re backfill, i think i will also follow that each day , if its not harming the machine

i'm sure a clean will make a lot of difference


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

@etaf how is the Barista Express going?


----------



## etaf (Jun 2, 2017)

Brilliant thanks for asking

I'm really impressed , everyone likes the coffee , which is not just saying that , but asking for more !!!!!!

its been very easy to dial in the coffee grinder and i almost get the correct drip and pressure working most times

I have used mainly a blend of bean that a coffee shop supplies, so NOT fresh roasted

AND decafe preground coffee so far

The downside is that I had the family around over the weekend and I spent a lot of making coffee









I drink black , but everyone else is white , which is where the time is spent

I have not yet started weighing any coffee or used fresh roast - I have now purchased fresh roasted and will try that coffee later today and over weekend

I spent quite a bit of time going through the manual and also reading forums like this one and quite a few youtube videos , so I had a good idea on what was needed to get a successful cup of coffee and I think that has paid off a lot, as maybe 1 in 10 times I dont get the right pressure readings , and its usually because i have not tampered correctly


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Good to hear your getting on well. I think people who haven't had a coffee from the sage machines with built in grinder may well be surprised at the quality. Just my thinking.


----------



## etaf (Jun 2, 2017)

my experience has only been positive and mainly from two of my children who drink a lot of coffee and did NOT like my drip coffee from the CusineArt machine

But both love the coffee from the sage, and i know they would be honest with me.

I would certainly recommend it to people


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Brilliant news!!!

i found weighing the coffee and buying fresh beans was key for me


----------



## Liz Walker (Apr 12, 2020)

please help!! Having a nightmare with my new sage barista express. Have been using Starbucks beans.. Grind size 12, 15kg of tampering I think? How do you know and trying razor tool for dosage. Do you tamper again after razor tool? Any tips out there? Thanks Liz


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

look here...

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/50381-extraction-time-short-not-60ml/?do=embed


----------

